# Does God Really Care?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Ever felt like if God is nowhere to be found? You look around and all you see is disorder or difficult circumstances in your life? You call out to God, but feel like he's not listening. The good news is that God hears you and he does care. He is never too busy. He is available to hear us whenever we call out to him. And even though it seems like things are not turning in your favor, God is working things out. He is a master at doing that. He is so good, that after that trial passes, you will look back and it will all make sense. You see, when we are in a trial, we don't see everything and we long for a quick solution or remedy. But God doesn't work like that. His timing is very different than ours. Trust in God and he will see you thru. God is faithful and he cares about you. He's known your name even before you were born. He knows the number of hairs on your head. He knows your inner thoughts and desires. And most of all, he knows what's best for you.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Agree soooo much I have seen what our God does first hand.I wiil continue to go tell it on the mountain as much as I can.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

I believe God hears me but I'm not so sure I know how to hear him. If I did wouldn't the pain be less? I'll continue to reach out to Him. I know he has a plan.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

willsoonbfishin said:


> I believe God hears me but I'm not so sure I know how to hear him. If I did wouldn't the pain be less? I'll continue to reach out to Him. I know he has a plan.


Sometimes all we can do is what you mentioned - "keep reaching out to Him." Yes, things will come that will cause us pain & suffering, but we know in whom we trust. We know that no matter what, God has our back. And he is faithful. You'll be in my prayers. God bless you.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

He may not always answer the way we would like. Remember Paul's words at 2 Corinthians 12: 7-10 7 And lest I should be exalted above measure through the abundance of the revelations, there was given to me a thorn in the flesh, the messenger of Satan to buffet me, lest I should be exalted above measure.

8 For this thing I besought the Lord thrice, that it might depart from me.

9 And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.

10 Therefore I take pleasure in infirmities, in reproaches, in necessities, in persecutions, in distresses for Christ's sake: for when I am weak, then am I strong.

While we do not know what this "thorn" was it was something that troubled him, a disability or something emotionally, but whatever it was, it was not removed from him. 

So God's answer to us may not be what we were hoping for, but it would be something we could live with, because He will not give us more than we can endure.


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

*answered prayers*

You worship a nonexistent being. My mind has been so much clearer ever since I realized that man created god(s) to justify concepts that were out of his reach, or to control the ignorant masses.
Has any prayer ever been answered? The only prayers answered are in the imagination of the one(s) praying.
Free your mind; realize that man is only a higher form of primate, with a developed mind and conscience.
You are granted only one life. Quit worrying about an afterlife that will not come. Enjoy the life you have.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

CT, I don't know how you can feel like this. There IS a GOD and He sent his Son to save us from ourselves. I will pray for you and others for your soul. We are more than advanced primates, we are GOD's children even if you do not realize it.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

jdipper1 said:


> CT, I don't know how you can feel like this. There IS a GOD and He sent his Son to save us from ourselves. I will pray for you and others for your soul. We are more than advanced primates, we are GOD's children even if you do not realize it.
> 
> GOD Bless,
> John


X 2
Amen!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CTone said:


> You worship a nonexistent being. My mind has been so much clearer ever since I realized that man created god(s) to justify concepts that were out of his reach, or to control the ignorant masses.
> Has any prayer ever been answered? The only prayers answered are in the imagination of the one(s) praying.
> Free your mind; realize that man is only a higher form of primate, with a developed mind and conscience.
> You are granted only one life. Quit worrying about an afterlife that will not come. Enjoy the life you have.


Nice first post.

Man did not create God, God created man. Do you look around you and really think this just happened by chance. Many prayers have been answered. There are many specific accounts in the Bible. Also how do you explain the many prophecies that have been fulfilled in the Bible, exactly as foretold?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

CTone I wish I could agree with you but I have seen too many miracles in my life and in other people's lives to deny that God exists. One thing that comes to mind is witnessing my children being born - only God could orchestrate that. 

I don't find myself worrying about the next life becasue I know God holds the future. I'm just living and enjoying this life that God has blessed me with. We are not here by accident or chance. God has created each one of us for a purpose.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

CTone said:


> You worship a nonexistent being. My mind has been so much clearer ever since I realized that man created god(s) to justify concepts that were out of his reach, or to control the ignorant masses.
> Has any prayer ever been answered? The only prayers answered are in the imagination of the one(s) praying.
> Free your mind; realize that man is only a higher form of primate, with a developed mind and conscience.
> You are granted only one life. Quit worrying about an afterlife that will not come. Enjoy the life you have.


Wow...:headknock


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

ahh, another antagonist .. thank you
what does free your mind mean? is the person who has this free mind better than the one with belief in judgment and end of days? are you happier? what are you free to do differently that i can't or won't?

hopefully this is not just a one post wonder. i'd like to know more about this 'free' state. thanks


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

I like to believe there is a higher power. However, what I don't believe in, is the church. The church is just another bureaucracy that tells you what you should or should not think and believe. "Freeing your mind" IMO is deciding for yourself not listening to others and there opinions about something so intimately personal. 
If you believe in a 3500 yr old novel written my man that has been translated rewritten and paraphrased to the point of unreliability, so that it suits the purposes of the author. And BTW doesn't include the words of a/the god nor his "son" except those recounted me man. Then it doesn't matter what you believe because 'what we hold true of earth, he will hold true in heaven'. 

Man did create god, or at least the accepted definition. If you look into every culture through out recorded history, a deity or deities was/were created where there was/were not one/any. What this means is that it is human nature to need something to explain the inexplicable. It is also human nature to believe or hope that we are special or more significant than ants in an ant farm. 

Also I hope all of you believers are strict vegetarians, because "thou shall not kill". Every creature is one of God's creations so, Why should that only apply to a human killing a human?. 

My point is that almost every sanctified religion is full of so much hippocracy that is makes me sick to realize that so many people eat it up, swallow it and ask for more. 

What do I believe in? I believe in overall moral well being. I try to treat others how I would like to be treated. Fair and with kindness. Yes this has burned me before, as some have taken advantage. I act accordingly as to what I decide is right and wrong, it's my life I will live it how I what to. And when stuff goes right or wrong, it is a result of those actions, or inactions, and how I handle situations the come up in my life. Not someone or something else. 

I will not tell you that you are wrong and need to change your beliefs or ideas, because no one alive knows the truth. 

"Death is the only true spiritual enlightenment" - Bryan Elps


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Orion85 said:


> I like to believe there is a higher power. However, what I don't believe in, is the church. The church is just another bureaucracy that tells you what you should or should not think and believe. "Freeing your mind" IMO is deciding for yourself not listening to others and there opinions about something so intimately personal.
> If you believe in a 3500 yr old novel written my man that has been translated rewritten and paraphrased to the point of unreliability, so that it suits the purposes of the author. And BTW doesn't include the words of a/the god nor his "son" except those recounted me man. Then it doesn't matter what you believe because 'what we hold true of earth, he will hold true in heaven'.
> 
> Man did create god, or at least the accepted definition. If you look into every culture through out recorded history, a deity or deities was/were created where there was/were not one/any. What this means is that it is human nature to need something to explain the inexplicable. It is also human nature to believe or hope that we are special or more significant than ants in an ant farm.
> ...


I totally understand what you say about the church. I can assure you they are not all the same.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm gonna keep praying to and worshipping our Heavenly Father, His son and the Holy Spirit. I'm convinced it's the right thing for me to do. Carry on y'all.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Good post Orion & I understand exactly where you are coming from. I can tell by your post that you try to be a good person and help others. I wish I had the answer to help increase your faith, but I don't. I hope one day the Holy Spirit will draw you closer to God as you continue to seek him. God bless you.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> I totally understand what you say about the church. I can assure you they are not all the same.


I understand that, I meant the Macro church, not specifically but like the Vatican for example. They are as bad as the government when it comes to telling us what they want us to hear, rather than the truth or the facts.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

Fish&Chips said:


> Good post Orion & I understand exactly where you are coming from. I can tell by your post that you try to be a good person and help others. I wish I had the answer to help increase your faith, but I don't. I hope one day the Holy Spirit will draw you closer to God as you continue to seek him. God bless you.


I would like that as well, but it would take an event of some significance.

Anything that cannot be proven, is a theory. This is why I don't like it when a person says that there IS a God. There may be a God, further more that God may be a HE, more likely an IT. What can be proven, is that it can't be proven.

I also don't believe that any religion can be "wrong", because there is simply too many religions for any one to be the "right" one. If it were so then there must be an unreal amount of "foresaken".


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

thanks for posting. as you can see, many people of faith, myself included, feel exactly as you do on the organized religion. also, we have questioned the word of god many times in the past and probably are just trying to hang on to our faith by a slim thread. there is nothing wrong with not believing. abraham asked for a covenant, thomas wanted proof, zachariah doubted. however, it would be wrong for those of us that was shown the path, believe and then deny Him. thus, we are glad that you are here.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

It is logical to believe as well:


If you believe, and god does exist, then you "gain everything"

If you believe, and god does not exist, then you "lose nothing"

If you do not believe, and god does exist, then you "lose everything"

If you do not believe, and god does not exist, then you "lose nothing"

There is only scenario where you gain anything by believing, all others result in "losing".

So it is logical to believe.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

tngbmt said:


> . however, it would be wrong for those of us that was shown the path, believe and then deny Him. thus, we are glad that you are here.


With out the ability to change your beliefs, your mind is closed to things that are not already inside. Whether they are right or wrong. Denying yourself the ability to learn, grow, and evolve.

You say "those...that [were] shown the path" proves my point. Being shown, is not finding it for yourself, which is often more important than knowing where it is.

P. s. another thought I have had: on the "affirmation" of his existence only ONCE in recorded history. Why only show yourself once? Wait, sorry, that's wrong. Why only send ONE envoy, to profess your existence ONCE for all time?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Orion, if I get what your saying.. it is and should be all about "self"?


----------



## CTone (Jul 23, 2013)

tngbmt said:


> ahh, another antagonist .. thank you
> what does free your mind mean? is the person who has this free mind better than the one with belief in judgment and end of days? are you happier? what are you free to do differently that i can't or won't?
> 
> hopefully this is not just a one post wonder. i'd like to know more about this 'free' state. thanks


Never meant to antagonize, just wanted to create an alternative viewpoint. 
The freedom I speak of it the freedom of not being tied to man made restrictions and rules created by the veil of religion.
This does not mean that I am free from the laws of man; i.e. murder, rape, extortion theft, etc.
I am free from religious rules and guidelines, these rules created to control and subdue the weak-minded and under educated.
I am free to believe in evolution, the individual rights of all men, and all without worrying about what some church or religious cleric tells me.
I am free to make up my own mind in regards to all things important to me without turning to a confused, self-contradictory, out dated book for guidance.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

In Jesus Christ there is liberty. I am free to do all that you mentioned. 

Also, I believe the laws of man actually came from God's law.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

actually, we are not without the ability to choose. we chose what, whether & how we believe and sometimes when. look at this forum and see the choices. that was the 'free your mind' state i was hoping to explore. as you have stated, we make our choices and we accept their consequences. nothing has changed since adam & eve. in those days god send messengers, prophet, signs. fast forward to the teaching that we shouldn't search for god on the mountain or in the temples. we are now taught god is within us. that finding yourself, grow and evolve that you alluded to is the beginning of the search. i'm a cradle catholic but it took 40 years to understand why i am & to recognize that voice of conscience. as written some where .. 'conscience inhibits freedom' yet it is such 'instinctive action' that separate man himself from the rest of creation. we aren't predestined to be .. we make that choice & accept the responsibility that come with it every minute of our life.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Orion85 said:


> With out the ability to change your beliefs, your mind is closed to things that are not already inside. Whether they are right or wrong. Denying yourself the ability to learn, grow, and evolve.
> 
> You say "those...that [were] shown the path" proves my point. Being shown, is not finding it for yourself, which is often more important than knowing where it is.
> 
> P. s. another thought I have had: on the "affirmation" of his existence only ONCE in recorded history. Why only show yourself once? Wait, sorry, that's wrong. Why only send ONE envoy, to profess your existence ONCE for all time?


Why should Jesus have to appear on earth more than once to prove anything? History documents the lives of many people that only lived once. Do you deny their existance because they only appeared once?

Jesus was seen by thousands and his existance was recorded in the greatest book that was ever written, God's word the Bible. He does live now, ruling at the right hand of his Father.

Hebrews 11:1 gives a good definition of faith, which you need faith, in order to believe. That is what the Bible gives us, faith.

1 Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.

A more clear version states it this way. Heb 11:1 â€œFaith is the assured expectation of things hoped for, the evident demonstration of realities though not beheld.â€

You cannot see him now, and he will not return to the earth.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

Because it would make sense, an analogy would be and marketing campaign. One way for a "club" that has a decreasing membership, is to hold an event and publicize that event with the attraction of guest speaker and such. It brings back the people that have lost interest as well as new members that wish to learn more. 

In this scenario, it has been a very long time since an event of that type has occurred. Unfortunately, in today's day and age, even if Jesus did return, no one would believe him, and he would probably be committed. Go figure.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Orion85 said:


> Because it would make sense, an analogy would be and marketing campaign. One way for a "club" that has a decreasing membership, is to hold an event and publicize that event with the attraction of guest speaker and such. It brings back the people that have lost interest as well as new members that wish to learn more.
> 
> In this scenario, it has been a very long time since an event of that type has occurred. Unfortunately, in today's day and age, even if Jesus did return, no one would believe him, and he would probably be committed. Go figure.


Most did not believe he was the Messiah when he was on earth. The religious leaders of his day, who knew exactly what to look for, rejected him, and had him killed. That is why his Father rejected the nation of Israel, which were his chosen people at that time.

We all make our decisions. It takes effort to develop faith that God gave His only begotten son in our behalf. If you cannot study His word (effort), bring you life into harmony with His will (effort), promote His kingdom (effort), you will not reap the benefits of His blessings. You have to make the effort, He has given you all you need. It is up to you.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

When you've spent time with God and have seen God help you thru some very hard times, it is hard to deny that he exists. Just like I've heard it said many times... *You know that you know.*

You make Your face to shine on me
And that my soul knows very well
You lift me up, I'm cleansed and free
And that my soul knows very well

When mountains fall, I'll stand
By the power of Your hand
And in Your heart of hearts I'll dwell
And that my soul knows very well

Joy and strength each day I find
And that my soul knows very well
Forgiveness, hope, I know is mine
And that my soul knows very well​​


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

CTone said:


> You worship a nonexistent being. My mind has been so much clearer ever since I realized that man created god(s) to justify concepts that were out of his reach, or to control the ignorant masses.
> Has any prayer ever been answered? The only prayers answered are in the imagination of the one(s) praying.
> Free your mind; realize that man is only a higher form of primate, with a developed mind and conscience.
> You are granted only one life. Quit worrying about an afterlife that will not come. Enjoy the life you have.


Looks like you have been wandering through the wilderness for 5 years. :headknock Haven't you had enough? Smile God Loves You!


----------

